# For Mondrian Lovers



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Like me that also ski. This was just advertised on The Clymb.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

...and then you need these too! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Magic-G...013?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item45f8334515

and this 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Late-1980s-VIE-...046?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27b924faf6


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Indeed those would be a must have also. If you watch there is a ton of LaVie Claire stuff that shows up pretty regularly on flea bay


----------

